# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Scale rot or burn treatment

## MorphMaster

I hear use beta dine for scale rot? How should this be prepared for the beta dine bath, and can I just let the snake soak? For a burn use neosporin. Do I just swab it on and let it be or what? I'm asking cuz my lesser has something fishy going on. Not sure what happened was on vacation came back n bam. It's very little though, so little I can't find an example of it and just may be freaking out. She has some brown flecking very little on her scales n wanted to prevent it from progressing. Shes totally been revamped and is kept totally clean

----------


## Birt

Do not use Neosporin on any snake.... If things are burnt you need to keep husbandry clean and see a VET ASAP! Betadine or an iodine wash or wipe should be 100% it's a disinfectant and will clean things out with no issues. 


We need pics and more explanation of the issue before we can give you more info.


SEE VET ASAP IF ANYTHING IS IN QUESTION!!!

- - - Updated - - -

What enclosure is the snake in? What heating source? Is it regulated with a thermostat? What's humidity at? What are you using to monitor the heat and humidity?

----------


## MorphMaster

Well she had a UTH but with no thermostat but I've had snakes for years do totally fine and it's the under tank heater was changed too. Um she is clean not overly moist. I'd take pictures but it's getting late where I'm at and will have to do so tomorrow. But many use neosporin on snakes. I've seen a ton of mixed reviews about it. So beta dine works for both?
Oh and she was in the same set up for a month before and was fine. I went on vacation and had a strange surprise to say the least

- - - Updated - - -

She was moved to a thermostat controlled enclosure as well

----------


## rdoyle

I have hear you can us it, but not the one with the Pian meds in it. Just plain Jane stuff

----------


## Birt

> Well she had a UTH but with no thermostat but I've had snakes for years do totally fine and it's the under tank heater was changed too. Um she is clean not overly moist. I'd take pictures but it's getting late where I'm at and will have to do so tomorrow. But many use neosporin on snakes. I've seen a ton of mixed reviews about it. So beta dine works for both?
> Oh and she was in the same set up for a month before and was fine. I went on vacation and had a strange surprise to say the least
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> She was moved to a thermostat controlled enclosure as well


That was your problem and that is what probably burned your snake. UTH non regulated can get very hot a burn the crap out of a BP cause they just sit on top of it. Betadine is a wipe to kill bacteria. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betadine

- - - Updated - - -




> I have hear you can us it, but not the one with the Pian meds in it. Just plain Jane stuff


I'm going to assume that English is not your main language.

----------


## satomi325

You can dilute the betadine so the bath is tea colored.
If it's really minor scale rot, it should go away with the next shed.

Neosporin is a no no. Neosporin or any oil based products will soften the scales and potentially make the scalerot/burn worse.

If you think the burn/scale rot is bad, then don't hesitate to take your snake to the vet.

----------


## MorphMaster

I'm uploading pics and it's so minor. You see all these pictures with pealing skin and stuff and it's barely visible on the camera. Just seems like brown flecking on some of the scales. It's not mites if that's what you're thinking

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Neosporin (without pain killers) is ok for little cuts or scrapes, but it will cause scales to slough, so confine it to the wound area.  I wouldn't use it for skin infections like scale rot, and I wouldn't put it on a burn.

----------


## MorphMaster

okaychere it is. I know its hard to see focus on the brown flecking. So what I'd like to know is what it is. Then, step by step exactly how to treat it. I appreciate the help

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

First step is to remove the substrate and replace it with clean paper towel.

Betadine can be used to clean the area you do not have to soak the snake, you can simply use a gauze to clean up your snake. The reason I suggest this is to limit the stress on the animal.

That's the first step regardless of what happen next.

The next step will depend on the extent of the problem, obviously a minor issue does not require the same attention than something more serious.

----------


## MorphMaster

That is basically it. If I do this beta dine will it be gone but the time she sheds?

- - - Updated - - -




> First step is to remove the substrate and replace it with clean paper towel.
> 
> Betadine can be used to clean the area you do not have to soak the snake, you can simply use a gauze to clean up your snake. The reason I suggest this is to limit the stress on the animal.
> 
> That's the first step regardless of what happen next.
> 
> The next step will depend on the extent of the problem, obviously a minor issue does not require the same attention than something more serious.


So I pour beta dine on her belly n wipe it with gauze, or do I pour beta dine on gauze and then wipe her?

----------


## MorphMaster

Or could I use iodine cuz I can get that faster?

----------


## MorphMaster

Can anybody answer the other q's that I have? The issue is I'm 14 and I'm home alone. Parents are divorced but my moms a nurse. I know she always has gauze and iodine so was wondering if iodine could be used

----------


## MorphMaster

Oh and how often should it be applied?

----------


## Annarose15

Use betadine, NOT iodine. You can pour a little on the gauze pad and then swipe in along the area in question - daily should be plenty with those small spots. The marks should go away with her next shed.

Question - Does she have any clear scales that seem to be flaking off? It looks like mild scale rot, but is very hard to tell from those pics. If so, then your substrate was probably too wet (different from humidity), or she has been oversoaking in her bowl. Either way, I second Deborah's direction to switch to paper towels until it is gone.

----------


## MorphMaster

Her tank is always clean and hadn't. beenn mister a week

----------


## MorphMaster

Well I did her first treatment today. The meanest snake I have, but I handled her like a champ lol. I appreciate the advice everyone. It saved from expensive vet bills. Good thing I know what to look for lol

----------


## Annarose15

> Her tank is always clean and hadn't. beenn mister a week


Snakes don't just spontaneously generate scale rot or belly burns. Recheck your husbandry to make sure the problem doesn't escalate or reoccur.

----------


## MorphMaster

> Snakes don't just spontaneously generate scale rot or belly burns. Recheck your husbandry to make sure the problem doesn't escalate or reoccur.


But it did that's what I'm trying to say. I went on vacation for a week and came back and it was there. Trust me I have 10 other snakes and they haven't ever had health issues. Idk what happened while I was gone. Believe me it shocked me too. Not to mention the panic attacks that followed the discovering

----------


## rdoyle

> Neosporin (without pain killers) is ok for little cuts or scrapes, but it will cause scales to slough, so confine it to the wound area.  I wouldn't use it for skin infections like scale rot, and I wouldn't put it on a burn.


thanks for clearing it up

----------


## MorphMaster

Anyways second treatment went well. It appears to already be clearing up so... Thanks again everyone. Hugely appreciated!!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MorphMaster

Can I feed her a live rodent, or will it hurt her? She does not accept pre kill or f/t whatsoever

----------


## SRMD

have you tried, mouses and rats? one size to small and one size to big?

They may not eat something that is to small or something that is to big.

----------


## MorphMaster

Just live. Yeah I have tried. Let me know though. She likes live mice more then rats so I may get lucky with a f/t one, but so far unsuccessful. Any1 know if lives okay

----------


## MorphMaster

Anyone have an answer as feeding day is tomorrow

----------

